# Threaded inserts strong enough for table top?



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

Hoooowdy folks, I am currently working on a trestle style coffee table. I would like the table to be able to come apart of needed so I'm looking for some threaded inserts strong enough to hold some fairly decent bolts. The table is 1 1/2" thick and the legs/bases are made out of 3×3 pieces of solid white oak. The uprights will be joined to the base on the floor and the base that the table will sit on with a through tenon with a couple dowels ran threw that. The table will be solid as all hell I just need to find a sturdy enough way to attach the bases to the top. 
Hopefully that made sense and someone has some suggestions? All the threaded inserts I've seen have been too small for the size of bold id like to use.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure these things will fit you with your design finding hardware online not so easy.

http://www.wwhardware.com/jacob-holtz-apron-brackets-jhtablefasteners

http://woodworker.com/folding-wooden-leg-fitting-mssu-937-418.asp

http://www.rockler.com/kerf-mount-corner-brackets-for-table-aprons-kerf-mount

Have you thought about simple metal or wood brackets and screws might be the ticket and less expensive.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya got a picture or a drawing of the table? From your description I'm not sure exactly which joints need to be knock downs.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are talking about attaching the top to the trestles, make sure you allow for movement or the top will split eventually.


----------



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

Excuse the crude drawing but I think you can get the idea


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If I understand you are asking how to attach the table top the trestle.

As bondogaposis points out you need to allow for wood movement.

Take a look at the pictures of the figure 8 fasteners in this thread.

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/General-Woodworking/Wife-wants-a-table/td-p/436639


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

If you go with your drawn plan you should wallow the hole going through the trestle. If you don't and the top expands or contracts bad things are likely to happen.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You are talking about making a single pedestal coffee table. Would use 4 insets in top and use two stretchers attached to pedestal so could mount the top with 4 bolts. One wide stretcher mounted to pedestal would also work well. Really not hard to drill the stretcher(s) to allow for movement.


----------



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

No I'm not talking about a single pedestal table… I'm talking about a trestle table, my drawing is just ugly. I think I've got er sorted though


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you'll find you answer in this plan. 
Check out the "Apply finish and attach the top" part.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/shaker-trestle-table-aw


----------



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

Maybe consider using four T-nuts which you can add epoxy to help make sure they stay in the underside of the table.


----------

